# SVS Speakers



## prokoj (Jul 8, 2011)

Hi everyone, 

Great site, I have been a silent observer for the last couple of months, first post. After reading numerous threads, I decided to purchase the SVS Speaker 5.0 set for my basement theater that I'm working on. Of course, the wife did not really understand the size of some of these speakers but for the most part, this has been resolved. Now when I say for the most part, there is one slight problem.

The SSS-02 surrounds are quite large and have been told that they need to be returned or replaced. My setup is unfortunately, a corner setup and these speakers need to be placed on the walls which takes up quite a bit of space.

The question I have is whether anyone has suggestions on replacements for surrounds that will be smaller in nature. From what I've read, there isn't as much of a concern on mixing manufacturers on surrounds but wanted to get your opinion. 

thanks everyone in advance for your opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2011)

Your wife is upset about the size of basement speakers? Has your kitchen been remodeled yet?

You could try and explain why Bipole Surround speakers are better, or that changing them out would be a downgrade. Or you could just try and find a compromise. What does she want? If it were your living room HT, I could fully understand the complaint, but the basement HT?!?!?!


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome to the Forum. Of course, you will have a compromise in sound by using other speakers, but the surrounds are not as critical as the front 3. There aren't too many good dipoles much smaller than the ones you have, but, maybe you could use inwalls. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## prokoj (Jul 8, 2011)

thanks for the responses so far. While I'm not in favor of returning, I do want to keep the peace for future investments in this arena(sub-woofer) so there is a give and take. I am not completely set on Bi-Poles which is why I was asking if there were alternatives that would match up withe SVS fronts that I have. Any suggestions would be helpful.

thanks


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Its not as crucial to match the surrounds as it is the front three. I would have your wife come with you and demo some speakers about the same size. It is a shame she is not accepting of the SVS speakers as they are really not ugly at all and with the lights off you dont see them anyhow. Are you mounting them on the walls up high or on stands?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am truly sorry to read of your situation. Indeed the Surrounds matching the Front Stage is not as important. However, it is still the ideal. I suppose you could use Gallo Speakers or other tiny speakers. The problem with these little Speakers is they have to be crossed over around 150hz which it turn makes the Subwoofer be far more pronounced. Moreover, Subwoofers often do not cope well at such high frequencies.

Just whatever you do, please do not switch to a Bose Acoustimass System. While I am sure your Wife would love it, the sonic tradeoff would be steep.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## prokoj (Jul 8, 2011)

tonyv - just to respond back to your question, these will be mounted high on the wall. There isn't much room behind to be placed on stands


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

High on the wall is good, have you had your wife read what we are saying? I would really really try to keep the SVS speakers as they are very good quality and replacing them wold be such a shame.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

You could put up a brace between the walls that span the corner and mount to that. This would enable you to keep the SSS02's. Follow the link below and scroll down the pictures and see how martinez331 solved the issue.

http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-room-photos/35222-newly-finished-3.html


----------

